# Gehyped und vergessen - Diese Games wurden erst gefeiert und später liegen gelassen



## Gast1669461003 (24. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gehyped und vergessen - Diese Games wurden erst gefeiert und später liegen gelassen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gehyped und vergessen - Diese Games wurden erst gefeiert und später liegen gelassen


----------



## brotherhood96 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich denke das der nächste Homefront-Teil besser wird als sein Vorgänger und auch locker mithalten kann mit Call of Duty oder Battlefield.


----------



## Nosi11 (24. Januar 2014)

ich hatte spaß mit rage. die gegner sind einfach klasse und ich hab mehr zeit mit kartenspielen verbracht als in manch anderem spiel komplett.
ich würd mich über einen nachfolger freuen


----------



## undergrounderX (24. Januar 2014)

Mir fällt noch Brink für diese Liste ein. Auf einmal hat jeder drüber gesprochen und wollte es zum Release haben. Am Ende hats keiner mehr gespielt und das Spiel wurde von den Händlern verscherbelt


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2014)

eigentlich ist das doch mit beinahe allen (sp-) titeln heutzutage so.
2 jahre hype - release - 5 bis 10 stunden gespielt - 3 monate später vergessen


----------



## ClaudeDidier (24. Januar 2014)

Als PC Spieler fehlt mir hier ganz klar Black&White. Was wurde das Spiel gehyped und erhielt fast überall 90er Wertungen. Dabei war es im Nachhinein nur eine aufgepeppte Tamagotchiversion. Das Vieh zu erziehen und ab und zu einen nach Testern benannten Bewohner zu quälen, war zwar für kurze spaßig Der Aufbaupart des Spiels hat aber nie richtig funktioniert und eine Langzeitmotivation war nicht gegeben. Kein Wunder, dass das Spiel heutzutage in keiner Liste zu wichtigen Spielen auftaucht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Januar 2014)

Daikatana.


----------



## springenderBusch (24. Januar 2014)

Battlefield 3 u. 4 ?


----------



## Monalye (24. Januar 2014)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> ich hatte spaß mit rage. die gegner sind einfach klasse und ich hab mehr zeit mit kartenspielen verbracht als in manch anderem spiel komplett.
> ich würd mich über einen nachfolger freuen



Absolut, genau meine Worte, ich begreif das nicht, das das Game scheints so untergegangen ist. Für mich ist es immer noch unter den besten fünf Spielen, die ich jemals gespielt habe.

Aus aktueller Sicht würde ich direkt X-Rebirth dazu zählen, was wurde das Game gehyped und wie mies ist jetzt das Ergebnis. Interessiert doch keinen, das Game jetzt ein halbes Jahr lang "mit zu entwickeln" (im Grunde ist's eine Beta) und nachzupatchen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Januar 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Daikatana.


 
Das ist wohl das Beispiel für völlig uberzogenen Hype schlechthin 

Aktuell würde mir noch StarWars: TOR einfallen. Das ist auch massiv gehypt worden um ein viertel Jahr nach release in der Versenkung zu verschwinden.


----------



## daarnt (24. Januar 2014)

Ich stimme zu Rage war für mich auch eines der besten Spiele überhaupt. Ich weiß noch genau, ich war so gehyped über die vielen guten Berichte auf Pc games, dass ich angefangen habe zu spielen und das Game schon total genial fand bevor ich noch die erste Waffe in der Hand hatte. Das Spiel hat meine hohen Erwartungen entsprochen und teilweise so gar übertroffen. Der "the Scorcher" DLC hat nochmal einen drauf gesetzt. (v.a. im absoluten Albtraummodus)

C&C Tiberium Twilight fällt mir ein und noch mit Abstrichen C&C Tiberium Sun.


----------



## Nosi11 (24. Januar 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl das Beispiel für völlig uberzogenen Hype schlechthin
> 
> Aktuell würde mir noch StarWars: TOR einfallen. Das ist auch massiv gehypt worden um ein viertel Jahr nach release in der Versenkung zu verschwinden.


 
swtor hatte fast noch mehr hater als hyper. wenn ich an die vielen stumpfsinnigen und falschen beiträge denke bevor es überhaupt irgendjemand gespielt hat wird mir heut noch schlecht.

aber in der versenkung verschwinden würd ich nicht sagen. dafür ist es einfach zu gut und die spielerzahlen sind glaub auch nicht sooo schlecht


----------



## InF3cTioN (24. Januar 2014)

Rage war für mich der größte Fehlkauf meines Lebens und der letzte Vollpreistitel für mich! Story, lineares Gameplay... - grottig! Null Inovationen und die schlechteste Engine - ID-Techt 5 (Grafik) - seit Jahren! Kann hier die Kommentare nicht nachvollziehen, wo es heißt, es sei genial etc? Spielt Fallout 3 und ihr habt das Beste Game in diesem Genre/Setting.


----------



## Nosi11 (24. Januar 2014)

InF3cTioN schrieb:


> Rage war für mich der größte Fehlkauf meines Lebens und der letzte Vollpreistitel für mich! Story, lineares Gameplay... - grottig! Null Inovationen und die schlechteste Engine - ID-Techt 5 (Grafik) - seit Jahren! Kann hier die Kommentare nicht nachvollziehen, wo es heißt, es sei genial etc? Spielt Fallout 3 und ihr habt das Beste Game in diesem Genre/Setting.


 
hehe, nur dass die spiele mal komplett gar nicht im selben genre spielen. aber du hast recht, wenn ich ein fallout erwartet hätte und dann rage gespielt hätte wär ich wohl auch entäuscht gewesen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2014)

Naja Endzeit vs. Endzeit ist noch lange nicht das gleiche Genre.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich ist das doch mit beinahe allen (sp-) titeln heutzutage so.
> 2 jahre hype - release - 5 bis 10 stunden gespielt - 3 monate später vergessen


 
Kontra: Mafia 1/2, Deus Ex 1, Deus Ex Human Revolution, Thief 1-2, Silent Hunter 3-4, Fallout 3/New Vegas, AC-Reihe... 

Es geht zumindestens mir so, daß ich auch mal wieder einen alten Titel reinlege und zocke, der eben nicht nur 2-3 Monate, nicht mal nur 2-3 Jahre sondern teils noch älter ist.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2014)

InF3cTioN schrieb:


> Rage war für mich der größte Fehlkauf meines Lebens und der letzte Vollpreistitel für mich! Story, lineares Gameplay... - grottig! Null Inovationen und die schlechteste Engine - ID-Techt 5 (Grafik) - seit Jahren! Kann hier die Kommentare nicht nachvollziehen, wo es heißt, es sei genial etc? Spielt Fallout 3 und ihr habt das Beste Game in diesem Genre/Setting.


 
auch meiner meinung nach war rage ein sehr guter shooter mit einwandfreier mechanik.

linear? stimmt - ob das jetzt minuspunkt ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 
null innovation? - stimmt ebenfalls. aber es ist halt nun einmal ein shooter. was für innovationen will ich da erwarten?
story?  - SHOOTER ist das stichwort! 
grafik schlecht? teils teils. teilweise furchtbarer -id software unwürdiger- texturenmatsch, auf der anderen seite aber grandiose panoramen.


----------



## InF3cTioN (24. Januar 2014)

Ja, gut, Genre ist von Fallout 3 - Rollenspiel/Shooter und von Rage - Shooter. Es gibt also eine Verbindung. Hust* Das Setting ist aber das selbe - Endzeit.


----------



## Enisra (24. Januar 2014)

Warhammer Online und Hellgate London fallen mir als alter WoW-Zocker ein, die wurden auch von den WoW Hatern gehyped weil die auch irgendeinem Grund WoW tot sehen wollen
Die wurden dann auch sehr schnell falllen gelassen nachdem vorher an allen Ecken rumgenervt wurde mit so Blödsinn wie "WAR ist comming"
And now, WAR is all gone ...

Relativ gesehen auch all die anderen Titel die so ganz groß als WoW-Killer gehyped wurden und von Hypern auch wieder ganz schnell fallen gelassen wurden


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2014)

Allein schon der RPG-Faktor unterscheidet Fallout 3 deutlich von Rage. Dazu ist Rage kein Open World sondern eher schlauchlevelartig. Das einzigste was ähnlich ist ist das Setting Endzeit. Aber selbst da unterscheiden sich Rage und Fallout voneinander. Bei Rage ist es ein Asteroid, der dafür sorgt (ohne Strahlung, Ghuls u.ä.). Bei Fallout kommen diese Faktoren eben gerade ins Spiel. Da könnte man eher noch Fallout mit Stalker vergleichen.


----------



## Nosi11 (24. Januar 2014)

bei fallout hatte ich so bock die  offene welt zu erkunden und möglichst alle nebenquests zu machen.

bei rage wollt ich einen shooter spielen. da wär mir eine große offene welt auf den sack gegangen. deshalb find ich es schrecklich wenn so viele meinen alle spiele müssten eine offene welt haben.

und der spruch mit den innovationen kommt nur von leuten die nicht wissen was sie eigentlich wollen


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2014)

Keiner sagt was dagegen. Mir gings darum, daß man aus den von mir genannten Gründen Rage und Fallout eigentlich nicht miteinander vergleichen kann.

Das wäre das gleiche als würde ich ein GTR mit NFS vergleichen wollen. Bei beiden fährt man mit Autos. Das ist es dann aber schon fast mit den Gemeinsamkeiten.


----------



## Nosi11 (24. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Keiner sagt was dagegen. Mir gings darum, daß man aus den von mir genannten Gründen Rage und Fallout eigentlich nicht miteinander vergleichen kann.
> 
> Das wäre das gleiche als würde ich ein GTR mit NFS vergleichen wollen. Bei beiden fährt man mit Autos. Das ist es dann aber schon fast mit den Gemeinsamkeiten.


 
hab nix anderes gesagt. open world rollenspiel gegen shooter


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2014)

Mein Kontra galt auch nicht Dir sondern InF3cTioN.


----------



## Monalye (24. Januar 2014)

In diesem Genre fallen mir noch einige mehr ein, zb. Tera Online und RIFT


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. Januar 2014)

InF3cTioN schrieb:


> Rage war für mich der größte Fehlkauf meines Lebens und der letzte Vollpreistitel für mich! Story, lineares Gameplay... - grottig! Null Inovationen und die schlechteste Engine - ID-Techt 5 (Grafik) - seit Jahren! Kann hier die Kommentare nicht nachvollziehen, wo es heißt, es sei genial etc? Spielt Fallout 3 und ihr habt das Beste Game in diesem Genre/Setting.


 Stimmt teilweise, aber das Gunplay war wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## InF3cTioN (24. Januar 2014)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> und der spruch mit den innovationen kommt nur von leuten die nicht wissen was sie eigentlich wollen



Geht ein wenig zu weit... oder? Lass mal stecken.

Sagen wir so, was Rage zuvor versprach, hat es nicht halten können und es ist und bleibt ein Fehlkauf. Wenn ihr der Meinung seid, dass euch das Spiel zusagt, schön! Man muss hier jetzt auch nicht so kleinlich auf die Unterschiede eingehen. Das Setting ist zwar nicht identisch, aber sehr ähnlich - Postapokalypse. Mir ging es jetzt mehr um die Umsetzung im Vergleich zum versprochenen: Atmosphäre, Charaktere, Story etc.

Ein Shooter soll meinetwegen linear sein, aber bitte nicht so, dass ich das Gefühl bekomme, ich werde in jeder Form eingeschränkt. Fängt schon mal damit an, dass man nicht mal über einen Stein hüpfen kann. Egal, lassen wir das.

Over and Out. Have fun euch!


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2014)

Einigen wir uns darauf: Wäre das Spiel im Vorfeld nicht so gehypt worden, stände nicht John Carmack und ID-Software dahinter, wäre es nicht das große Projekt nach dem letzten Doom gewesen, hätte das Spiel ein anderes Studio ohne Vorab-Hype released wären wir mit dem Spiel zufriedener.

Aber da dies nun einmal der Fall war legen wir höhere Maßstäbe an an denen Rage einfach gescheitert ist. Obwohl das Spiel neutral betrachtet nicht so schlecht ist, wie es im Nachgang gemacht wurde.


----------



## Enisra (24. Januar 2014)

InF3cTioN schrieb:


> Geht ein wenig zu weit... oder? Lass mal stecken.


 
nein, nicht wirklich in anbetracht dessen das man das Schlagwort zwar unter vielen Tests als gemaule ließt, die Leute aber keine Ahnung haben was zum einem man neu machen sollte und zum anderen, warum Evolution bzw. auf bewährtes setzen nicht schlecht sein muss


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2014)

black & white 2 das neue simcity remake usw ^^


----------



## Mayestic (24. Januar 2014)

Ich finde ja das Vangurad - The Sage of Heroes noch fehlt. Es wurde anfangs ein Hype gemacht der wirklich schlimm war, kam dann total verbugged ins Release mit echt harten Latenzen und ist eines der ganz wenigen Spiele in denen ich noch nicht mal die 30 kostenlosen Spieltage absolviert habe. 

Mittlerweile scheint es aber gar nicht mal so schlecht zu sein aber es ist eigentlich in Vergessenheit geraten und wird auch nicht mehr übersetzt, heißt es ist auf englisch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, nicht wirklich in anbetracht dessen das man das Schlagwort zwar unter vielen Tests als gemaule ließt, die Leute aber keine Ahnung haben was zum einem man neu machen sollte und zum anderen, warum Evolution bzw. auf bewährtes setzen nicht schlecht sein muss


 Viele vergessen scheinbar völlig, was "Innovation" eigentlich bedeutet.


----------



## Mendos (24. Januar 2014)

Hmm. Rise - Son of Rome - anyone?


----------



## Ein-Freund (25. Januar 2014)

Mendos schrieb:


> Hmm. Rise - Son of Rome - anyone?


 Too soon?


----------



## PatBiege (25. Januar 2014)

Ich würde Assassins Creed noch mit aufnehmen. Teil 1 wurde mega gehyped und enttäuschte viele durch den eintönigen Spielverlauf, einen blassen Hauptcharakter und einer langweiligen Inszenierung. Erst Teil 2 hat dann alle Fehler ausgemerzt und doch noch eine grandiose Spielreihe eingeläutet über deren ersten Teil man besser den Mantel des Schweigen hüllt


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2014)

Sehe ich nicht so. Gut im Vergleich zu Ezio war Altair nicht so ein charismatischer Charakter. Trotzdem war das Spiel für sich gesehen nicht schlecht.


----------



## FalconEye (25. Januar 2014)

Also mir gefiel der erste Teil von Assassin's Creed wesentlich besser als der zweite Teil. Die Story vom zweiten war mir einfach zu doof. Eine Rachegeschichte, wo dann auch noch zufällig Templer autauchten. Der zweite Teil war nicht schlecht, aber mir gefällt der erste Teil nach wie vor am besten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Gut im Vergleich zu Ezio war Altair nicht so ein charismatischer Charakter. Trotzdem war das Spiel für sich gesehen nicht schlecht.


 Wäre es noch etwas abwechslungsreicher gewesen, wäre das Spiel top. ^^


----------



## azraelb (25. Januar 2014)

gehyped? ich weiß ja nicht... von den meißten games hier hab ich noch nicht mal was gehört bisher^^

Warum so über Rage hergezogen wurde verstehe ich echt nicht, mir hat es mehr Spass gemacht, als alle langweilig-nervigen Crysis Titel zusammen - von den Texturen mal abgesehen.

Duke Nukem war einfach schlecht und viel zu wenig blutig, um es mit Duke 3D aufzunehmen...

Homefront (singleplayer) fand ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, war einfach nur vieeel zu kurz.

Fable war einfach nur kindisch-kitschig wie jemand über 6-12 Jahre auf sowas stehen kann ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel


----------



## bettenlager (26. Januar 2014)

Da fehlt noch Star Citizen oder wie das heißt, dieses Weltraumspiel von Chris Roberts!


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2014)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch Star Citizen oder wie das heißt, dieses Weltraumspiel von Chris Roberts!


 
du hast ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden, worum es hier geht.


----------



## Maiernator (26. Januar 2014)

Die neueren Command and Conquer Teile wurden richtig stark gehyped von EA und zwar so dermaßen das sie auf sämtlichen E-Sports Events vertreten waren, obwohl sie nicht einmal erschienen sind. Nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit waren sie aber alle in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwunden.
Ähnlich erging es dem zweiten Teil von Dawn of War, wurde auch gehyped und ging sang und klanglos unter.
Gab aber auch noch andere Spiele, bei denen Freunde oder auch Magazine sagten musst du unbedingt haben, weil es so geil ist.
Diverse teile von Assasin Creed zb(das ist bei vielen Serientiteln so) oder auch Final Fantasy X 2, das wurde gehyped nach dem genialen ersten Teil und war einfach nur mies.


----------



## Sanador (31. Januar 2014)

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising, Driver 3 und Alone in the Dark ( 2008 ) würden mir noch spontan einfallen.


----------



## Shotay3 (31. Januar 2014)

Ohja, Brink gehört definitiv dazu. Was hab ich das Spiel gefeiert bei den ersten Trailern, habs direkt zu Release gekauft. Vielleicht nicht der größte Fehlkauf den ich jemals getätigt habe, da das Game schon bei Release nur 35€ gekostet hat (Im Nachhinein betrachtet hätte das eig. schon ne Warnung sein sollen  ) Aber das Shooter Gameplay war einfach nur zum Kotzen. Ich kanns nich haben wenn ich in nem Multiplayer Shooter ein ganzes Magazin beim Gegner versenken muss, bis der mal umfällt. Gott war ich Sauer, habs nach der ersten Stunde wieder ausgemacht. Habs dann nochmal mit Kumpels ein wenig gespielt, mit mehreren Leuten hats dann auch kurzweilig spaß gemacht. Aber über die 8 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich bis Heute nich drüber hinaus... Und ja, Hellgate: london gehört aufjedenfall in die Liste. Ebenso die Medal of Honor neu Auflagen (Den Werbe-Hype um den zweiten Teil davon hab ich null verstanden, wo schon der erste Teil einfach nur grottig war). Dead Space 3 wär auch n Fall für die Liste (Ich weiß noch wie ich ein Dev-Video geguckt habe, wo die Entwickler von dem ersten AAAA-Titel sprachen). Und die Arma Games, wo doch Arma 3 kurz vor Release gefeiert wurde für die ach so tolle Grafik, auch ich wurde geblendet und hab mir nun auch das dritte Arma wieder gekauft (nachdem ich von den ersten beiden schon enttäuscht war, geniale Idee aber so ziemlich die übelste Engine die programmiert wurde, spielerisch meiner Meinung nach, eine Zumutung!) .... Oh gott, ich komm gerade erst richtig in Fahrt... ich könnte Stundenlang weiter solch Produkte nennen  Macht ja richtig spaß über die Dinger her zu ziehen, nachdem einen der Publisher mit doller Werbung mal wieder verarscht hat


----------



## agentom (31. Januar 2014)

*
Need for Speed!*


Alle nach "Most Wanted 1".. (bzw. Hot Pursuit war noch ganz ok)


----------



## philipp141294 (31. Januar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising, Driver 3 und Alone in the Dark ( 2008 ) würden mir noch spontan einfallen.


Hahaha  
Ich mochte das Alone in the Dark von 2008. Es ist einer der Titel, die keiner mag außer ich


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2014)

agentom schrieb:


> *
> Need for Speed!*
> 
> 
> Alle nach "Most Wanted 1"..


 
janeisklar

Most Wanted und Underground, jedes mal kommt einer des es hyped und es wird instant vergessen


----------



## weltking (31. Januar 2014)

Für mich ist Crysis 2 so ein Fall.. Wurde damals ganz schön gehyped und am Ende war es dann doch eher lau.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Februar 2014)

Weil ich es grad im Schwertkampf-Thread gelesen hab

Beide Red Steels

Teil 1 wurde als das mega innovative Ego-Shooter Highlight mit tollen Katana Kämpfen gehypt

Teil 2 wegen der WM+ Unterstützung und dem dadurch ja so megarealistischen Schwertkämpfen

kurze Zeit später wurden beide Teile verramscht


----------

